# Vente d'iPod Touch G1 et firmware 2.x.



## divoli (3 Octobre 2008)

Je vois beaucoup d'annonces de particuliers vendant leur iPod Touch G1 avec cette màj du firmware achetée sur l'Appstore.

Comme le rappelle MacBidouille, faites attention; elle n'est aucunement cessible et reste liée avec votre compte iTunes.

Dont acte.


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2008)

C'est une question que je m'étais moi-même posé alors que j'envisageais de revendre pon iPOD Touch mis à jour en Firmware2.1, pour acheter un iPOD Touch nouvelle génération.
J'imaginais qu'il suffisait de fournir les fichiers de mise à jour sur CD, en plus de l'iPOD

Je sais maintenant que je ne peux pas céder la license de mise à jour du Firmware... (ce qui forcément diminue mes chances de revendre cet iPOD)


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2008)

Je m'étais aussi posé la même question il y a peu quand j'ai revendu mon Touch. Finalement je l'ai revendu dans sa configuration d'origine (je me doutais un peu du problème, chaque fichier étant lié à un compte), c'est à l'acheteur de faire la démarche d'acquérir cette màj sur l'Appstore...

Cela ne diminue aucunement les chances de revendre l'iPod; le prix de cette màj est ridicule par rapport à celui de l'iPod, même d'occasion. 
C'est surtout l'état de l'iPod et son prix qui donnent le plus de chances à la revente...


----------

